# Laptop an PC anschließen ohne Crossoverkabel?



## Lissystar (29. August 2008)

Hi, ich würde gerne meinen neuen Laptop an meinen Computer anschließen (beider Windows XP) um Daten rüber zu schicken. Bei Google habe ich etwas gefunden, dafür braucht man aber so ein Crossoverkabel, ich habe aber nur ein Netzwerkkabel.
Kann ich auf dem Computer ein netzwerk einrichten und dadurch den Laptop irgendwie an den Computer anschließen?


----------



## airliner (24. September 2008)

Hast du manchmal einen DSL-Router oder einen Switsch bei dir rumstehen?
Beides sollte funktionieren, auch ohne CrossOver...

Brauchst du das Netzwerk nur für kurz oder sollen die Rechner über längere Zeit miteinander verbunden sein?

Wenn's nur mal eins Daten verschicken sein soll, dann reicht auch ICQ voll zu, das nutzt dann auch die Kapazitäten, als hättest du ein Netzwerk direkt eingerichtet


----------



## port29 (24. September 2008)

Einige NICs haben eine Automatik und entdecken eine Verbindung zwischen zwei Rechnern über ein normales Kabel. Dann wird die Crossover Funktion auf dem Board der Karte durchgeführt.


----------



## airliner (26. September 2008)

@port29: meinst du lissystar hat einen so modernen Computer?

vergiss nich wie alt XP bereits ist  und ich nehme mal an, dass die beiden Rechner von Haus aus mit XP (vllt auch mit SP2) ausgeliefert wurden...


----------



## port29 (26. September 2008)

airliner hat gesagt.:


> @port29: meinst du lissystar hat einen so modernen Computer?
> 
> vergiss nich wie alt XP bereits ist  und ich nehme mal an, dass die beiden Rechner von Haus aus mit XP (vllt auch mit SP2) ausgeliefert wurden...



Naja zu meinen XP Zeiten konnte mein Rechner das auch  Heute ist die damals rund 130€ teuere Intel Karte in meinem Vista Rechner. 

Doch wenn ich mir anschaue, was heute die 0815 Marvell & Co. OnBoard - Netzwerkkarten alles für Features haben, dann bin ich schon neidisch. Von daher würde ich nicht ausschließen, dass der Rechner eine solche Karte hat. 

PS: Vergiss nicht! XP ist kein Zeitfaktor. Ich kenne heute genug leute, die XP auf den neuen Rechnern einsetzen. Ich wäre auch lieber bei XP geblieben, doch in meiner Kiste stecken momentan 8GB Ram drinn (die ich auch brauche). Und XP 64 Bit ist das ******** was es auf dieser Welt gibt. Naja, 2/3 der Systeme bei mir zu Hause sind Windowsfrei (Mac OS X und FreeBSD)


----------



## airliner (26. September 2008)

Was'n so schlimm an XP64? Ich würd jedenfalls als bald als möglich wieder von Vista weggehen, weil der mir einfach zu viel Ressourcen frisst (auch bei einem AMD TL-64 mit 2,2GHz je kern und 3GB RAM).

Da war XP schon sparsamer und irgendwo umgänglicher, weil vieles in einfachen menüs aufgebaut war und nicht elendig viele Menüs geöffnet werden müssen, wie's in Vista der fall ist.


----------



## port29 (26. September 2008)

airliner hat gesagt.:


> Was'n so schlimm an XP64? Ich würd jedenfalls als bald als möglich wieder von Vista weggehen, weil der mir einfach zu viel Ressourcen frisst (auch bei einem AMD TL-64 mit 2,2GHz je kern und 3GB RAM).
> 
> Da war XP schon sparsamer und irgendwo umgänglicher, weil vieles in einfachen menüs aufgebaut war und nicht elendig viele Menüs geöffnet werden müssen, wie's in Vista der fall ist.



http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/5808/vistaan7.png

Hier erstmal die Daten meines Rechners. Das Problem an XP 64 ist einfach die fehlende Treiberunterstützung. Das System wirkt auf mich so, als wäre es irgendein Geheimprojekt, dass auf einmal wie aus dem Nichts aufgetaucht ist. Ich weiß garnicht, ob es den SP3 auch für XP 64 gibt. Jedenfalls kenne ich keinen, der das System einsetzt. Ich hatte es bei mir selbst nur zwei Wochen auf dem Rechner (damals Athlon64 mit 2 GB Ram) und es ist in dieser Zeit drei Mal mit einem Bluescreen abgeraucht. Außerdem hat der Treiber für meinen Scanner gefehlt.


----------



## port29 (26. September 2008)

Achso, hab noch vergessen zu schreiben: Einer der Gründe für die 8GB Ram, ist dass ich bei mir auf dem Rechner zwei Virtuelle XP Maschinen laufen habe


----------



## airliner (26. September 2008)

port29 hat gesagt.:


> http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/5808/vistaan7.png



wow, eine 5,9...
Respekt, ich hab gradmal 4,3 oder so...


Ich werd mir mal bald mein System umändern, Hauptsystem wird XP32, zwei. wird XP64 (nur ma zum antesten) und dann nochma Vista...
Und dann is die Platte auch schon voll 
Ma abwarten...


----------



## Nohh (26. September 2008)

warum machst du es nicht für VPN? Virtual Private Network

auf einen PC einen VPn Server einrichten und auf den anderen einen Client einrichten.

dann brauchst du nur noch Berechtigung im Server !

Anleitungen dazu gibt es genügend im Internet

Remotedesktopverbindung sollte dann auch gehen. 

edit:

oder alt hardware style: über einen hub oder switch

Gruss
Nohh


----------



## port29 (26. September 2008)

*amkopfkratz*

Hab ich da etwas nicht mitbekommen?


----------



## OnlyFoo (26. September 2008)

Nohh hat gesagt.:


> warum machst du es nicht für VPN? Virtual Private Network
> 
> auf einen PC einen VPn Server einrichten und auf den anderen einen Client einrichten.
> 
> ...



Der erste Teil hat nichts mit der Fragestellung zu tun, auch wenn er lustig ist =) Der edit Teil ist genau das Problem, bzw. die Lösung.
Falls Lissystar nen Router hat, dort einfach mit dem normalen Netzwerk kabel rangehen, ansonnsten mal n paar männliche Freunde fragen, da hat sicher jemand ein Crossover Kabel rumliegen...


----------

